# Ayup from Derbyshire



## GypseysWhippet (Sep 5, 2021)

hi folks, joined the forum recently as I started to research for a Mk1 TT roadster purchase. Have to say this is a great site, lots of useful info that I can read whilst "working from home" wink wink.

After viewing a few, I bought a clean, honest 150hp FWD roadster in Glacier Blue. Stamped service history upto 111k, it's on 114K now. Everything works and it drives really smooth, so I'm well happy. More importantly, the wife likes it too (which make it easier when I start spending on it haha)

Perfect car, just as we go into Autumn/winter months lol.

Anyway, hello and ayup!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## minimadmotorman (May 7, 2019)

Ayup!


----------



## LastTango (Aug 6, 2021)

Ay up, mi duck 

Another newbie from the Notts/Derbys border


----------



## Budgie-TT (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi, 
Good choice.
Picked the same car just over 12mths ago.
Enjoy it!


----------

